# Best Way to Travel in Sicily



## hyperborean (Mar 9, 2010)

Is it to get a car and drive around? Are buses, etc., well-developed enough to get around like that? How about lodging costs? Is everything just expensive hotels, or can you find cheaper inns or maybe even some longer-term housing to stay in one place longer if you like it.

Thanks!


----------

